# Need Help



## naturerelaxationfilm (Jul 19, 2021)

Hi every one,

Need help. Where can I find " no copy right relaxing music " for my new YouTube channel. 





Thanks in advance.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

http://www.classiccat.com/ is a site for public-domain classical music recordings. I believe there were a few threads about public-domain stuff in the past.


----------



## naturerelaxationfilm (Jul 19, 2021)

Thanks, I will check that out


----------

